# Please sign the 2004 Ashley Montagu Petition



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Please sign the following Petition:

http://montagunocircpetition.org/

If you signed it last year, you do not need to sign it again, just pass it on to all your friends and other posting boards. Thanks!

February 3, 2004

Please sign the Ashley Montagu Resolution to End the Genital Mutilation of Children Worldwide and please post it on other sites.

We are approaching the end of the Montagu Resolution Petition's second year on the web, which is March 31, 2004.

And after signing it would you please bump it up. Thanks!


----------



## Eric (Mar 26, 2003)

Great link, IMO.
I signed it last year, and it would be awesome if they could pull that off.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

*They did it last year!* Here is the whole email letter I got

February 3, 2004

Dear Signer of the Ashley Montagu Resolution to End the Genital Mutilation of Children Worldwide,

We are approaching the end of the Montagu Resolution Petition's second year on the web, which is March 31, 2004. Last year, ome of you will remember, we made a three month push, January through March, to get to 1,000 confirmed signatures by the end of our first year and we made it with some to spare.

We're starting the signature drive a little later this year - I'm such a nice guy I've given you January off! - but from now until March 31 we need ALL HANDS ON DECK to break 2,000 signatures by then.

It shouldn't be hard. Today we already stand at about 1,500. If those of us presently on the list find an average of just ONE new signer each by March 31, we'll break 3,000! Let's do it! Why not? Since there are more of us this year than last, let's see if we can get MORE signatures in LESS time! Go get two or four or eight, please! The more the merrier!

Signers of the Montagu Resolution are active in many ways around the world protecting children from genital mutilation. The movement is picking up steam, and the Montagu Resolution is a growing part of that energy and power. The website is not just a place to indicate your opposition to genital mutilation. It is also an increasingly effective tool to help you in our common human rights struggle to keep all children safe from genital harm.

For example, please make use of the Montagu Resolution website to find people in your area (or any area) who may want to help you put an end to genital mutilation in your state or province or nation. You can search the site for signers in your (or any) area by clicking the link "2. Website endorsers" on the Montagu Resolution home page and then clicking the "Country" or "State/Province" that interests you in the designated space. A list of signers residing thyere who have made their location public will appear! A wonder of the modern age! (If no other contact information is given, you can email me and let me know who you are trying to reach. I will try to contact them if they have given me permission to do so, to let them know you want to reach them, then they can contact you if they want to.)

Many thanks for everything you do to protect children from this tragic adult mistake.

Let's get those signatures flooding in again! EVERY additional signature makes us stronger and more able to save the babies, the children and the good future of our world.


----------



## noodle4u (Jul 19, 2002)

I signed and will pass it on


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

2 weeks to go and 137 signatures needed to make the goal of 2000 signatures.

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bump.

Anybody who hasn't seen this yet?

Stardust


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

I signed last year..... I don't have to sign again this year? Am I automatically signed on for this year, too?


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

As far as I understand, you don't have to sign again. If you made your signature public, you can check whether it's still there: http://www.montagunocircpetition.org...iewsigs&type=0

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Another bump.

Stardust


----------



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

Yea! I just signed it


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

I've seen some names on the board, so I thought it might be good to give this one another bump.

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Not just a bump today, but also a link to a very moving commemorative address by Van Lewis on Nobel Laureate George Wald, who wrote an (as yet unpublished) essay about circumcision in 1975. The text quotes quite a few paragraphs from the essay, and I'd love to be able to read the whole thing!

http://www.sicsociety.org/crick-wald.htm

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

New people







, new bump! Just read the first post and sign the petition.









Stardust


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Done and a bump


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Something everyone can do, and it certainly won't cost anyone his/her job.









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Up again.

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bump.

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

*heaves thread up*

*blows dust away*

*brushes down clothes*

There you go.









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Busy board, many new people







, so this one must go uuuuup again!









Please bump this thread before you go and sign the petition. Thanks!









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Long time no bump.









Stardust


----------



## mamamillet (May 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks!









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

This one can't be on page three.








Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Up again.









Stardust


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Two more signatures...mine and DH's.


----------



## lovinmysons (Aug 11, 2004)

I signed, and passed it on...got me into a ton of trouble on another site.
Oh well, I guess I should just look at is educating them. We'll see how long it takes before they kick me out...it's a VERY religious group!


----------



## myrrhmaid (Aug 20, 2002)

bump :nocirc


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

New signers. Yeah!







Anyone else?









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bumping before it slips to page three.

Stardust


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Bump,,,I signed it a while ago also. I don't think DH has yet...


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

The most convincing reason to sign this petition: http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/video.html










Stardust


----------



## Mylie (Mar 15, 2004)

Bump!!


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

bump


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bumping for the weekend.

Stardust


----------



## Mamm2 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Your weekly bump, brought to you by
Stardust.


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

I signed...bump!


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Have a nice weekend, everyone!

Oh yeah, and don't forget to sign this.









Stardust


----------



## TinyBabyBean (Oct 18, 2003)

I signed it. Thanks for posting about this!


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Stardust


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I signed it


----------



## feyfollow (Sep 25, 2004)

We signed...Bump


----------



## NB Mom (Jul 7, 2004)

I just signed, too!!!


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the bumps while I was too busy to drop by myself.









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Page three? No way - up you go!









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bump.

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Time for another bump.









Stardust


----------



## Leddie (Nov 22, 2002)

I signed! *bump*


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks, Jen.







Anyone else?









Stardust


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

I just signed...


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

It's a bit early, but Happy Holidays everyone!

And if you haven't signed this petition yet, please consider doing so.









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Up again!









Stardust


----------



## achintyasamma (Aug 4, 2004)

i signed too.


----------



## Ms. Frizzle (Jan 9, 2004)

DOne!


----------



## bethanyclaire (Dec 17, 2004)

Another signature and a bump....


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Bump


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

just signed!!!


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bump.

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

High time for another bump.

Stardust


----------



## namith (Feb 21, 2005)

this is a bump. I just signed it. I hope this petition does well, it is a good thing and well-intentioned. And of course I am a realist, so I am anti-circ.


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Whoops, I haven't bumped this one for a long time.

BTW, the petition pages are now available in German, as well.

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

2449 signatures so far. Who wants to be #2450?

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

2469.









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

2484.









Stardust


----------



## fljen (Oct 8, 2004)

done, #3053


----------



## stacyg (Oct 19, 2004)

done


----------



## +stella+ (Apr 17, 2005)

I signed but I dont know what # I was, anyway to find out? Would be a nice little tid bit to add to a sig with a link to it. I am quirky like that. (not THEE quirky)

-stella
(needs a sig)


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Done.


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

2498! Yay! 2500 is just two signatures away.









And Stella, to find out the link to your own signature, just click on "Website Endorsers" (listed under "View Signatures") on the main page or click right here and then enter your name. You can also get a list of all the endorsers from a particular country, region, religion or occupation.

Stardust


----------



## +stella+ (Apr 17, 2005)

hmm well my unique ID was in the 3000s and I signed a few weeks ago. Must be well over 2500 now then right?


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes, I noticed that the signature count on the main page and the ID numbers of new signatures don't really correspond - the latter are always much higher. It is probably because double signatures and "nonsense" or "anti" signatures are deleted, but the remaining signatures don't move up on the list, because they have to keep their ID, and it would be too complicated and time-consuming to fill the gaps with new signatures. But that's just my guess; to know for sure, you'd have to ask the webmaster.

However, since I can't see any sensible reason for them to give a lower signature count on their main page than they actually have, I'm assuming that 2498 is the correct number of endorsers.

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

2521!







:

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bump.









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

I've seen several new names on the board.









Please consider signing this petition.









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Even though it says "2004" in the thread title, this petition is still running and hoping for many more endorsers. Please take a look if you didn't already sign it.

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bump.









Stardust


----------



## Zamber (May 4, 2005)

Signed


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Done!


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## jw- (Jul 25, 2005)

If you haven't looked over the website http://mgmbill.org, it is well worth your time. They are trying to get a bill sponsored to make male genital mutilation against the law, as female genitle mutilation now is.

While you are at it, look over the sample letters they have there to send to your representatives in Washington DC to request a sponsor for the MGM Bill. The bill can be seen on their web page. Their letters can be used as is, modified to fit your requirements, or you can write your own. I have contacted my representatives and of the three, one replied. Even if they don't respond, if they get enough mail on the subject, they may take notice of it and remember your views if someone else does sponsor the bill.

I try to get as many people as I can to write their representatives. If you are interested in seeing this practice come to an end, this may be at least one way you will be able to have a part in it.

They also have a link so that you can find your representatives and their means to contact them. (Snail mail or e-mail)
By the way, some of your representatives are reachable by e-mail.

jw


----------



## Zamber (May 4, 2005)

:







:







:
Writing them now


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

2550 signatures now.







Keep 'em coming!









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Going on 2600.









Stardust


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

i signed last month. now, to get my letters to my representatives (i never thought how hard it was to explain something to officials who see it as cultural and never thought about it --feinstein and boxer) and help with the campaign's at the catholic hospitals


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Who wants to be endorser #2623?









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

This thread has moved waaayyyy too far down.










Stardust


----------



## MAMom (Mar 24, 2005)

I signed a while ago!

Is there a specific target number /goal for signatures? (didn't see that info on the website).


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm 3292 and I dedicated my siggie to my son.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

Number 3296


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAMom*
Is there a specific target number /goal for signatures? (didn't see that info on the website).

I don't think so, at least not at the moment.

IIRC, there was a "push" for 1000 signatures until the end of March 2003 and another for 2000 signatures until the end of March 2004, but this year, there was none.

But you were probably asking about the total number of signatures needed for the petition to be presented to the World Court or anywhere else? I don't know about that, but I think that to make an impression at all, it'll have to be in the region of ten thousand endorsers at least. So there's a long way to go...

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Up!









Stardust


----------



## D'smomma (Oct 31, 2005)

just signed.. I'm number 3328.


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

2692 signatures!







Who's next?









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

2768!







Keep 'em coming.









Stardust


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

3360

But the reply bounced back to me. I wonder what's wrong?


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

It's up to #3361 now!


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

The Holiday Bump.









Stardust


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

I just added my name, too. Let's go for 4,000 by the end of 2005. Baybee


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Official signature count is at 2801 now.









Let's make 2006 a great year for the Montagu NOCIRC Petition.









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

The board's sure moving fast these days!

Up you go!









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

2843. Keep 'em coming.









Stardust


----------



## cornflower_3 (Jan 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## mamamillet (May 21, 2004)

I am bumping b/c I just looked up the sigs for tn --not that many!


----------



## Lizzardbits (Jan 21, 2006)

i signed it!


----------



## Christine&men (Jun 4, 2005)

Hope it helps


----------



## InfoisPower (Nov 21, 2001)

Bumped


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

2877.









http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

9 to go to 3000.









http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

and





















:





















: !










Stardust


----------



## Lauren22 (Jun 8, 2005)

I signed!!!!!!


----------



## coloradoalice (Oct 12, 2005)

signed it too!


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

The Genital Integrity Awareness Week bump!









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

High time for bumping this again.

BTW, it's 3109 now.









Stardust


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

I added my name Dec 23/05 and I was number 2801. This thing could grow a lot faster if everyone sent emails out to their address books and requested that their friends and family sign on. I request that everyone send the information on to at least 10 others that are not on this board. I want to see the 5000th signature before we go to the NOCIRC Symposium in Seattle in August!!! Yayyyyy!
Baybee


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

i actually already have it in my email signature.... so, every email i send, my friends and family see it.







whether they agree with me or not!


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Here's a sample email you can cut and paste:

Please sign the following Petition:

http://montagunocircpetition.org/

If you signed it last year, you do not need to sign it again, just pass it on to all your friends and other posting boards. Thanks!

May 5, 2006

Please sign the Ashley Montagu Resolution to End the Genital Mutilation of Children Worldwide and please post it on other sites.

We have just completed the end of the Montagu Resolution Petition's fourth year on the web, which was March 31, 2006. The end of circumcising infants and children is within sight. It is possible to live in a world where the integrity of each person's body is a birth right. There are more than 3100 signatures on the petition and we have a goal to increase that number to 5000 by the end of August.


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Signed!


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yikes, this was on page ten!







:

Must. Go. Up.










Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

3193 now. Keep them coming!









Stardust


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm #3797!


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Bump!! Please sign if you haven't already, it makes a difference.
Baybee


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

The other petition thread just reminded me of this one. It was waaayyy too far down on the board.

So, if you haven't signed yet, please do so:
http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en










Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yikes! This was on page 20!







:










Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en









Stardust


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for remembering to give this important resource the bumps.
Baybee


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for the thanks, Baybee.









Oh, and BTW: Bump.









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

3223 signatures now.









Keep them coming.









Stardust


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

just signed, thanks!


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en

Stardust


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for bumping this and, remember, that you can "search" the signatures
to find your partners in your area, too. It's a great resource.
Baybee


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

just signed...thanks!


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bump.









http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en

Stardust


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

cool! you can ad a link to the no circ smilie


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

It's been more than a month since my last bump. Time flies...

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en

3306 signatures, by the way.









Check out the "Madonna petition" as well:

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takea...ltl=1166302696

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

A new year has come, but this petition is still going on. Please sign if you haven't done so already.








http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en









Stardust


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Bumpity bump







: It's now at 3306 signatures.


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Before this slips down to page 10, a great big







!

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en









Stardust


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Maybe this thread should just be turned into a sticky so you don't have to keep bumping it?


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer* 
Maybe this thread should just be turned into a sticky so you don't have to keep bumping it?

Yes, I considered that. But this board has already got so many stickies - they take up almost half of the topic list - that one more might be one too many and the petition thread might be completely lost among the other stickies.

So I guess I'll keep on bumping. I just have to remember more often.









Stardust

PS: I almost forgot: http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en


----------



## lactationmom (Aug 13, 2002)

That link isn't working for me, is it working for everyone else? I want to post this to several hundred moms I know!


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Whoops, yes, the site seems to be down at the moment. Probably server troubles.







: Please try again later/tomorrow.

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

It's working again!









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Biiiig bump!

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en










Stardust


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for giving this the bump. Haven't had the reminder for awhile but will take the opportunity to send it to my lists again, too. PLEASE, everyone sign and also check out the people in your city who have also signed by using the search feature---there may be a NOCIRC group waiting to happen right in your 'hood.


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

This is the "go, Denmark!" bump.









http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Up!

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en










Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bumping to shamelessly promote my new sig.









http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bump.









http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

This needs to go up again.

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en

Stardust


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Bump!!


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

I have really been







this time. This *so* needs a bump!

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Long time no bump.








http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

The Ashley Montagu Petition currently has 3335 signatures. Who wants to be #3336?









http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en

Stardust


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I just tried to sign, and couldn't put anything in any of the fields.







:


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

It's working for me now.

Maybe there's a problem with your browser's security settings, cookies etc.?

Direct link to the form: http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/petitionform.pg

If you continue to have problems, you can send a message to the webmaster here: http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/mailto.pg?toWhom=1

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Stardust


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

Signed and thanks!


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Up again!








http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en









Stardust


----------



## Raelynn (Apr 7, 2007)

signed!


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Has anyone actually seen their info come up in a search?
I signed quite a while ago (it's been months) but my info never appeared to be entered into the database even though I put quite a bit in my profile. Hmm...


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf* 
Has anyone actually seen their info come up in a search?
I signed quite a while ago (it's been months) but my info never appeared to be entered into the database even though I put quite a bit in my profile. Hmm...

mine comes up.can you find your name on the list?i signed about a year ago.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Yes, mine is there. I signed up years ago and from what I recal came up almost immediately.


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Sorry for answering so late. It can take several days until the signature shows up on the list. If it doesn't show up after a few weeks, try signing again or ask the administrator what might have gone wrong.

Oh, and before I forget it:
















http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en

Stardust


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Signed!


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stardust27* 
Sorry for answering so late. It can take several days until the signature shows up on the list. If it doesn't show up after a few weeks, try signing again or ask the administrator what might have gone wrong.

Oh, and before I forget it:
















http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en

Stardust

Yes, I signed a year or two ago and my info never showed up. After a few weeks I emailed the powers that be over there & they got it straightened out for me. If I remember correctly, all the comments have to be approved by someone before they show up.


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

New Year's bump!









http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bump!









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking for endorser #3336:

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en










Stardust


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stardust27* 
Looking for endorser #3336:

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en










Stardust

I think they quit adding the endorsement numbers.If I remember right it said 3335 when I signed over a year ago.Anyone want to count?


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bump!

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en

Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Anyone who hasn't endorsed this yet?

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en










Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Stardust


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

:


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

: I haven't bumped this for AGES!

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/index.pg?lang=en

Please go and sign, if you haven't done so already.









Stardust


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Stardust


----------



## lawmama1984 (Mar 17, 2009)

I just signed it!


----------

